# Ford 5000 Loader ID help



## dottrz (Mar 4, 2017)

Folks, bought this Ford 5000 last week, and I'm a bit perplexed on the model of the loader. Obviously NOT a 772 that usually came on these, only has a single bucket tilt cylinder on the right side (facing front from the driver's seat). Any help in identification, and where to get some product info or specs is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dottrz (Mar 4, 2017)

Think I figured it out... 727, maybe?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello dottrz, welcome to the forum.

Yes, I have seen 727 loaders with one tilt cylinder. Attached is a photo of one


----------

